# Picking up my signature series Flight Of The Arrow Turkey Totes Tomorrow!!



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am pumped I am picking them up tomorrow- Orange and Black Turkey Totes from Flight and Mama Flight !! They are so sweet and I use them for about ten different other things besides hauling Turks out. If they do more this year order more than you need!! Your friends will be did you order me one? Boy could I sure use one of those!!! My son took one from last year and turned it into a key chain slash turkey tote! Another buddy uses his for his bike keys now and said if you want to get me something for my birthday snag me a Turkey tote


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

I just picked them up!! Man they are sweet!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks Roger, I just got home, I hope you get a chance to use them this spring. I have 14 more ready to go and I believe the wife just placed another paracord order.
Flight


----------



## Hook and Ladder (Mar 1, 2019)

My boys and myself got ours last year from Mrs. Flight. Great tool. Can't wait to use it on a long beard. Thanks again Flight and Mrs.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Got a couple more in the works.
Flight


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

one of my favorite stops at the mailbox yet! Thank you Mrs Flight they look fantastic! I am sure my family turkey hunters that I plan to gift the others will be just as excited as I am! Thanks again Flight family!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

B Smithiers said:


> one of my favorite stops at the mailbox yet! Thank you Mrs Flight they look fantastic! I am sure my family turkey hunters that I plan to gift the others will be just as excited as I am! Thanks again Flight family!
> View attachment 752807


I like that red and black tote, reminds me of old school wool hunting clothes.
Flight


----------



## GOBBLERS ROOST (Dec 9, 2008)

roger15055 said:


> I am pumped I am picking them up tomorrow- Orange and Black Turkey Totes from Flight and Mama Flight !! They are so sweet and I use them for about ten different other things besides hauling Turks out. If they do more this year order more than you need!! Your friends will be did you order me one? Boy could I sure use one of those!!! My son took one from last year and turned it into a key chain slash turkey tote! Another buddy uses his for his bike keys now and said if you want to get me something for my birthday snag me a Turkey tote


HOW DO YOU GET A HOLD OF MRS. FLIGHT, I'VE TRIED A COUPLE OF DIFFERENT WAYS.


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

PM Flight of the Arrow. Right above your post.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

See Roger that’s why your a pro staffer ! I sent him a PM.
Flight


----------



## GOBBLERS ROOST (Dec 9, 2008)

roger15055 said:


> PM Flight of the Arrow. Right above your post.


I'M NOT VERY GOOD WITH COMPUTERS-- WHAT IS A PM AND WERE IS IT COMPARED TO MY POST, THANKS


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

GOBBLERS ROOST said:


> I'M NOT VERY GOOD WITH COMPUTERS-- WHAT IS A PM AND WERE IS IT COMPARED TO MY POST, THANKS


Click on the name/avatar you want to private message.
The screen will change and if you look around you'll see "start conversation".
Click on start conversation. Then you can post a message /create a private post.

When the person you started the conversation (that used to be called a private message) responds , you'll see a notice (alert) red dot by your tiny avatar symbol at the top right of your screen. (Top right of page when you are on this forum. Third to the right out of the four symbols there.)


----------



## GOBBLERS ROOST (Dec 9, 2008)

Waif said:


> Click on the name/avatar you want to private message.
> The screen will change and if you look around you'll see "start conversation".
> Click on start conversation. Then you can post a message /create a private post.
> THANKS FOR THE INFORMATION, I HOPE I CAN DO IT??
> When the person you started the conversation (that used to be called a private message) responds , you'll see a notice (alert) red dot by your tiny avatar symbol at the top right of your screen. (Top right of page when you are on this forum. Third to the right out of the four symbols there.)


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Practice on me if you want.
Hover over my avatar picture if you are on a computer.
You'll see a small page appear below the avatar. And the lower right corner has a cloud shaped symbol(conversation balloon thing) that says Message.
Click on it .
See how far you can get after...


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Waif said:


> Practice on me if you want.
> Hover over my avatar picture if you are on a computer.
> You'll see a small page appear below the avatar. And the lower right corner has a cloud shaped symbol(conversation balloon thing) that says Message.
> Click on it .
> See how far you can get after...


He figured it out Waif, he responded to my PM, thanks for the help!
Flight


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Flight of the arrow said:


> He figured it out Waif, he responded to my PM, thanks for the help!
> Flight


Thank you for your participation Flight.


----------

